# thinking of importing a GT-R



## coolbot22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello am new to the forums and i was thinking of importing a skyline GT-R preferbly an 1989 and i live in New York and i know theres a place where i live called Emphyrean moto imports but there mail is not working and there not answering there phone so i wanted if eny one has there new Bayside NY address.

- thanks
kev


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you can not legally import an 1989 GTR32 until the year 2014...

the GTR32's are not allowed in the usa due to the whole motorex scandal...

you might be able to sneak it in through the kit car process.... but be prepared to loose the money you have invested...

your best bet is to buy one already landed and registered


----------



## coolbot22 (Apr 7, 2009)

what year skylines are legal to be imported and can be registered.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

in short answer

NONE for the usa until 2014

vehicles have to be 25yrs or older for import into the usa...

there are ways like i said to get them in but you can easily loose the money you have invested...

if you dont know about hte whole motorex scandal then i suggest you read about it... it will help you to understand why the things are the way they are regarding skylines in the usa...

as far as i know the only legal GTR you can get into hte usa ios the GTR33 but it has to meet emissions, and some other modifications need to be done in order for the car to be compliant... if you can find out what those mods are then you might find a way to get one in... but you will need alot of luck on your side...

i think the best and safest way to spend your money would be to buy one already landed and registerd... but that means spending some serious cash... do you have over 50k to spend on a GTR? if you do you might as well get the GTR35 then you dont have to worry about legality and getting insurance or registration...


----------



## coolbot22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I actually came across a place in New Jersey that has R33 skyline already brought over and and kaizo unibodys as well am actually leaning towrds the R33's for 15k.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

when it comes to skylines you get what you pay for...

chances are it isnt an GTR for 15k... so it will be a GTS which is fine... but it wont be as fast, or have the awd... price seems way to cheap for a skyline in the usa

things you will want to see before you think of purchasing it...

get a compression test done... then get everything else checked over...

has the car been registered and insured before? if no then stay away from it...

if they seller tells you it is federal legal they are lieing... there is no way to get a skyline made federally legal...


----------



## carbonfaddict (May 11, 2009)

be careful with empyrean. they stock numerous amounts of JDM cars or at least used to but I've heard more bad than good from that particular importer.


----------

